# 9" Lipless Crank/Wake Foil Sucker



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's a 9" lipless crank I finished up a few days ago.. Its 9" PVC bait, 7.1oz and a shallow swim floater... I scalloped the gold foil to give it some natural looking foil scales then painted mesh scales over it in brown/black..Has a wide tail sweep and can be swam on the surface at slow retrieve speed like a wakebait..The head will partially submerge w/tail riding out leaving a nic V wake behind.. Crank it fast & it goes under 1"-3" with a sweep..Can also be jerked..
Taxidermist glass eyes, Envirotex epoxy layers, 5/0 hooks, Wolverine 3X splits, .062 wire..
Jp~


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great job! I bet that is a lot of fun to fish.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW nice I bet that will turn some fish head's.


----------



## JPMYERSLURES (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the positive comments guys, i appreciate it very much.. heres another I did in the same or similar pattern in a shad type body, sinking 8" at 7.5oz.. this one has some killer sweep, real nice action..Something about this body design makes for some sweet action when cranked, just wish I could get 'em to sink without all the weight-- would like 'em to be 5oz not 7oz!.. May need to trim the body size down a tad..
Jp~


----------

